# Co2 Cylinder - Rental Or Not



## wood88 (26/3/12)

Hey Guys,

Just a quick question are all co2 bottles that have boc air on them rentals or can you get ones which are owned outright?

As im looking to buy one and it has boc on the sticker. 





Cheers


----------



## bignath (26/3/12)

Technically/Legally, i have no idea.....

BUT, id think of it in the same way as having an illegal CUB, LN, TOOHEY etc. keg in your brewery. Unless its been signed off from by the owner, in this case BOC / Air Liquide, then id say it belongs to them and someone will be accountable for it one day. 
If it was me, id rather not be in possesion of it when that day comes...

HOWEVER, if there is paperwork, or some other alternative that states clearly that the person you are buying it from owns it and therefore allowed to sell it, then all should be sweet. Otherwise, id expect as soon as you go to get it refilled, warning signs and sirens will go off.


----------



## Crusty (26/3/12)

wood88 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just a quick question are all co2 bottles that have boc air on them rentals or can you get ones which are owned outright?
> 
> ...



That looks like it belongs to BOC so don't buy it.
You can purchase cylinders outright but you may have a hell of a time getting them filled.


----------



## wood88 (26/3/12)

Thanks guys, just as I thought.
Will have to keep on looking  better than buying one that I cant refill though


----------



## bignath (26/3/12)

If you want / need gas on the cheap, try fire extinguishers (CO2), there are many places that will refill them for you if you can convince them (give them some free beer) that no harm will be done - so to speak. 

I have used the fire extinguisher before, and the topic comes up regularly, but have had to go back to BOC for another big ass tank due to a leak that is now sorted. Once this bottle is empty, fire extinguisher here i come (again)...


----------



## benno1973 (26/3/12)

There's a thread here about buying fire extinguishers and who to deal with in Perth. Check through it - I'm pretty sure it's well cheaper than a MKOL cylinder.


----------



## wood88 (26/3/12)

I've heard ppl talk about fire extinguishers and Paul from the testing centre.
But I heard that all fire extinguishers leak around the neck when left on...any truth to this?

cheers


----------



## Maheel (26/3/12)

i have a 5kg one (out of date but full of gas) i use for force carbing, i dont leave it on and it has not leaked.
i just give it a shot of 40psi shake and roll, give it another shot and repeat for a couple of mins till i reckon it fairly carbed

i have a little "real" bottle (2kg?) i use to serve with but i dont really leave that on either. just a squirt of gas and pour then a bit more gas when needed 

but once the 2 extinguishers i have are empty i reckon i will be buying a 6kg keg king one or something 
i only got the ex's as they were $10


----------



## michael_aussie (26/3/12)

wood88 said:


> I've heard ppl talk about fire extinguishers and Paul from the testing centre.
> But I heard that all fire extinguishers leak around the neck when left on...any truth to this?
> 
> cheers


I've used 4 extinguishers.

2 leaked ... one of them leaked A LOT.

the other 2 were sound.

I think it is the luck of the draw.


----------



## freezkat (27/3/12)

michael_aussie said:


> I've used 4 extinguishers.
> 
> 2 leaked ... one of them leaked A LOT.
> 
> ...



I pulled mine out of a tip bin. It was from a restaurant that had been closed for many years. I inquired a local soda distributor about what they do with CO2 tanks, he said they destroy them if they leak or are too old. Most places go with CO2 pumps and syrup in a bag now. Cheaper, safer and more reliable.

The tank I found was new in 1990 and hadn't been refilled since 1996. The brand of soda doesn't exist anymore. I paid the fee for re-certification. It's mine


----------



## ianh (27/3/12)

wood88 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just a quick question are all co2 bottles that have boc air on them rentals or can you get ones which are owned outright?
> 
> ...



I bought a Supergas cylinder and it is stamped "Customer Owned" would imagine BOC would do something similar if they sold cylinders.


----------



## wood88 (2/4/12)

I contacted Boc and they said they don't sell any cylinders.
They are all rented and if you see any for sale to send them the link.


----------



## bignath (2/4/12)

Whilst i don't know for sure, i've always suspected it was like that.

I've never heard of them selling a gas bottle to a customer....

why would they when they can make a crapload of money by charging the same customer rental on the bottle? (plus gas costs)


----------



## chefeffect (2/4/12)

Supagas sells 6kg ones for $180 each and cost $50 to fill, they have to send them away depending on the depot you send them to to get refilled, I'm planning on getting 2 of them should work out cheaper than hiring a 10kg one over the period of the year..


----------



## bignath (2/4/12)

chefeffect said:


> Supagas sells 6kg ones for $180 each and cost $50 to fill, they have to send them away depending on the depot you send them to to get refilled



Not wanting to sound like a prick, but that sounds like some kind of a "swap n go" type principal.

They (swap n go) certainly make there money somewhere.....


----------



## chefeffect (2/4/12)

Big Nath said:


> Not wanting to sound like a prick, but that sounds like some kind of a "swap n go" type principal.
> 
> They (swap n go) certainly make there money somewhere.....



Fair call.. 10kg costs about $140 a year plus refill at $45, so owning a 6kg one for $180 and refilling for an extra $5 even though its smaller still works out cheaper in the long run, unless you are using a heap of gas!


----------



## stakka82 (2/4/12)

Rip the sticker off. Problem solved.

Assuming they don't emboss 'em


----------



## geoffd (2/4/12)

Big Nath said:


> Not wanting to sound like a prick, but that sounds like some kind of a "swap n go" type principal.
> 
> They (swap n go) certainly make there money somewhere.....



All cylinders must be pressure tested by law (every 10 years I think) so it would be natural for a swap & go system as even if you own the cylinder I believe the seller BOC/Supagas etc is still responsible for its continued pressure testing, assuming it is returned to them within the testing period.


----------



## wood88 (2/4/12)

stakka82 said:


> Rip the sticker off. Problem solved.
> 
> Assuming they don't emboss 'em



They stamp BOC onto the bottle I'm pretty sure


----------



## poppa joe (2/4/12)

No good ripping a sticker off.
All bottles are owned or rented..
They must be certified ..in date and......RENTAL PAID....
Bottles are marked and stamped...STICKERS MEAN THEY ARE OWNED BY..???
Only way to get them filled is ILLEGALLY.....
Forget it 

Cheers
PJ


----------



## peterl1981 (3/6/12)

ok so whats the best way to go for co2 rental or buy from supagas??

i think the supagas option is best??


----------



## Wimmig (3/6/12)

lynchman said:


> ok so whats the best way to go for co2 rental or buy from supagas??
> 
> i think the supagas option is best??



How much gas do you need? I run a little kegking one and reckon i would get it filled about 4 times year. Cost $169 new, full, delivered. Cost about $19 - $26 fill depending where i go. For the most part, pet stores. I would take a guess they are more than a typical bulk output place, but cheap enough for me not to care.


----------



## DU99 (3/6/12)

i have a 6kg "supagas" bottle ,when it's empty i just take it back and get it refilled,and a 540g bottle as a standby


----------



## peterl1981 (3/6/12)

DU99 said:


> i have a 6kg "supagas" bottle ,when it's empty i just take it back and get it refilled,and a 540g bottle as a standby




supa gas is a good opion i think i will go get one tomorrow $180 for cylinder and 50 to fill her up...


----------



## chefeffect (4/6/12)

lynchman said:


> supa gas is a good opion i think i will go get one tomorrow $180 for cylinder and 50 to fill her up...



They are a good option, I rented a 10kg one for 3 years and ended up buying two 6kg ones. One is for ageing beers in my cool-room and the other for my keggorator. Supa gas has only just started stamping the 6kg ones with customer owned and are getting rid of them. Not sure how long they will have them for as my Rep told me to get them quick. They work out a lot more cheaper in the long run as the rental is like $140 or something a year.


----------



## Spork (4/6/12)

Pet shops? I might give that a try. I bought a bottle from ebay (kegking) and BOC (pricks) won't refil it, even though it had 9 1/2 yeqars ledt on it's compliance stamp...
Local CHUBB fire will refil, but they have to freight it to Hobart and back and it costs me $50 and takes 4-5 days.


----------



## NicksExa_N13 (4/6/12)

Im looking at my options for a co2 cylinder too at the moment. I figure my cheapest option currently is to buy a brand new keg king 6kg cylinder thats full for $199 ( got the price quoted today). If you spend over $200 with them its free postage to you nearest capital city which for me is brisbane. Only thing i didnt ask when i was on the phone was if the cylinder is steel or aluminium. Not in any way related to keg king at all and if there is a cheaper option for buying a new 6kg cylinder with postage to brisbane or gladstone qld for less than 200 i will jump on it... just my 2c


----------



## Wimmig (4/6/12)

Spork said:


> Pet shops? I might give that a try. I bought a bottle from ebay (kegking) and BOC (pricks) won't refil it, even though it had 9 1/2 yeqars ledt on it's compliance stamp...
> Local CHUBB fire will refil, but they have to freight it to Hobart and back and it costs me $50 and takes 4-5 days.



Alot of big pet stores that deal in reptiles and large water setups will have co2 stations for customer filling. They use c02 to kill rats etc for pets like snakes, and c02 in disolved solution for big tank setups with plants etc.


----------



## hopnerd (4/6/12)

NicksExa_N13 said:


> Im looking at my options for a co2 cylinder too at the moment. I figure my cheapest option currently is to buy a brand new keg king 6kg cylinder thats full for $199 ( got the price quoted today).



You sure this is for the 6kg? Price list on the keg king website says this is for the 2.6kg. Otherwise I will be giving them a call tomorrow.

Does anyone know if there a link to the supagas CO2 sales? I have found their standard flyer and it looks like their minimum is 10kg. Is the 6kg a phone only sale?


----------



## Wimmig (4/6/12)

hopnerd said:


> You sure this is for the 6kg? Price list on the keg king website says this is for the 2.6kg. Otherwise I will be giving them a call tomorrow.
> 
> Does anyone know if there a link to the supagas CO2 sales? I have found their standard flyer and it looks like their minimum is 10kg. Is the 6kg a phone only sale?



Same here, if it's the 6kg one, and comes full as do the smaller ones i'll buy one too.


----------



## DU99 (4/6/12)

which state you in.when i was looking for a bottle i shopped around and supagas suited and they are local for me..they are called customer's bottles
http://supagas.com.au/map/


----------



## NicksExa_N13 (4/6/12)

Yeah i rang the chick at keg king today she said $199 for the 6kg bottle full and then said if i bought something else to make my total bill over $200 i would get free postage and handling. However when i was talking to the chick it was easy to gather from her accent she was asian and she asked me to repeat myself a couple times so im guessing she was finding it difficult to understand my English.


----------



## hopnerd (4/6/12)

NicksExa_N13 said:


> Yeah i rang the chick at keg king today she said $199 for the 6kg bottle full and then said if i bought something else to make my total bill over $200 i would get free postage and handling. However when i was talking to the chick it was easy to gather from her accent she was asian and she asked me to repeat myself a couple times so im guessing she was finding it difficult to understand my English.



I'm sold, throw in a check valve and you'll be laughing. I'll call them tomorrow before the boss realises their staff are almost giving this stuff away.

Cheers


----------



## Wimmig (4/6/12)

NicksExa_N13 said:


> Yeah i rang the chick at keg king today she said $199 for the 6kg bottle full and then said if i bought something else to make my total bill over $200 i would get free postage and handling. However when i was talking to the chick it was easy to gather from her accent she was asian and she asked me to repeat myself a couple times so im guessing she was finding it difficult to understand my English.



This is kegking correct? If so, i'm upgrading from the little one! Solid deal, save the extra $49 the 6kg one normally costs ($249 with free delivery).


----------



## NicksExa_N13 (4/6/12)

Yeah was keg king


----------



## hopnerd (4/6/12)

DU99 said:


> which state you in.when i was looking for a bottle i shopped around and supagas suited and they are local for me..they are called customer's bottles
> http://supagas.com.au/map/



Thanks DU, I'm in Sydney so this might not be an option after all. Will see how I go with the KK deal.


----------



## chefeffect (4/6/12)

hopnerd said:


> Does anyone know if there a link to the supagas CO2 sales? I have found their standard flyer and it looks like their minimum is 10kg. Is the 6kg a phone only sale?



The supagas 6Lt ones are an over the phone sale with COD or pick up. They obviously are just getting rid of the 6kg range from there rentals and are selling them out right as a customer owned bottles. If you ring them a rep should be able to drop one off too your house, I live 3 hours from Melbourne and the rep had some clients from pubs up here so he dropped them off on his way past. It was a cash only sale with legit owner receipts $180 filled and delivered.


----------



## wood88 (5/6/12)

Did anyone end up calling up KK to confirm the price of the 6kg cylinder?

Cheers


----------



## christmas (6/6/12)

FYI wood88, here is an email I got a couple of months ago from Bob at Eversafe Fire Protection in Maddington..


Yes we still do a co2 fire extinguisher for home brew, basically we supply a fire extinguisher that the standard regulator just screws onto, it will take 2-3 days tho to get a cylinder ready as we have to remove the dip tube from the cylinder and get it refilled otherwise you will have frozen beer 

A brand new 5.0kg Co2 fire extinguisher suitable for beer
@ $230.00 each + GST

Or 

A second hand 5.0kg Co2 fire extinguisher suitable for beer 
@ $160.00 each + GST
Pressure tested and refilled this year 

The most expensive part is buying the cylinder once you own a cylinder they are approx. $40.00 + GST for a refill however every 5 years the cylinder needs to be pressure tested and refilled which also costs more around $100.00 + GST so I hope this helps. 


Regards



Robert Mason
Operations Manager


So a secondhand 5kg cylinder for $176 (with GST). I'm gonna go one myself come tax time I think..


----------



## wynnum1 (6/6/12)

There are disposable gas bottles used for welding and refrigeration purging with nitrogen co2 2.2 ltr .


----------

